# devel/llvm36 not building



## daeron (Oct 10, 2015)

As result making x11/xorg on a clean system installed Thursday, it drags in dri, libclc, clang36, and llvm36. But the llvm36 build does not seem to like a file in one of its directories.

The file /usr/ports/devel/llvm36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src/Release/lib/libLLVMCodeGen.a looks OK, it is 5Mb and looks similar to all the other files in the directory.

After it failed and I couldn't get it to play ball I've deleted all the installed ports and cleared /usr/local of a couple of orphan jpeg related items that were still there.  So the below is from a completely clean system built on Thursday.

Any assistance would be appreciated.

System is  FreeBSD 10.2-STABLE Thu Oct 8. GENERIC amd64.
Ports-directory  .svn_revision 398812  /  .ctm_status ports-cur 11114

```
gmake[10]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/llvm36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src/lib'
gmake[10]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/devel/llvm36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src/tools
/llvm-shlib'
mkdir: /usr/ports/devel/llvm36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src/tools/llvm-shlib/Release: File exists
llvm[10]: Compiling libllvm.cpp for Release build (PIC)
llvm[10]: Linking Release Shared Library libLLVM-3.6.so
/usr/ports/devel/llvm36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src/Release/lib/libLLVMCodeGen.a: member
/usr/ports/devel/llvm36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src/Release/lib/libLLVMCodeGen.a(ForwardControlFlowIntegrity.o) in archive is not an object
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
/usr/ports/devel/llvm36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src/Makefile.rules:1199: recipe for target '/usr/ports/devel/llvm36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src/Release/lib/libLLVM-3.6.so' failed
gmake[10]: *** [/usr/ports/devel/llvm36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src/Release/lib/libLLVM-3.6.so] Error 1
gmake[10]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/llvm36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src/tools/llvm-shlib'
/usr/ports/devel/llvm36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src/Makefile.rules:883: recipe for target 'all' failed
gmake[9]: *** [all] Error 1
gmake[9]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/llvm36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/llvm36
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/llvm36
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/clang36
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/clang36
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/libclc
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/dri
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/dri
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xorg
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xorg
```


----------



## talsamon (Oct 10, 2015)

> After it failed and I couldn't get it to play ball....



I don't think it was a good idea to delete all the ports. If after a build failure happens strange things, first it is better to reboot as to change things per hand. You trying to compiling x11/xorg that means you are in the earlier phase of installing a system. I would say make it complete new. (I think this error is something with the toolchain).


----------



## daeron (Oct 12, 2015)

Solved the problem, it was a harddrive glitch that was evading checks and tests. New drive straight out of manufacturer's presentation box.


----------

